# Lead In Our Lipsticks



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

:shock: 
http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20071011/hl_nm/lipstick_lead_dc


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 12, 2007)

There has always been a little lead in lipsticks.  You have lead in your drinking water too.  Those people are just praying on America's fear!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 12, 2007)

What I DID find interesting that they say that women eat 4 lbs. of lipstick over their lifetime. Now how in the heck did they figure that one out LOL!

Irena


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> What I DID find interesting that they say that women eat 4 lbs. of lipstick over their lifetime. Now how in the heck did they figure that one out LOL!
> 
> Irena



LOL, 
I guess in the process of eating.. but how did they weigh it? 
LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 12, 2007)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> soapbuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, how did they weight it?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess that is true. At the end of the day when the lip stick is no longer on your lips it had to have gone somewhere right?

Maybe if you could figure out how many tubes of lipstick you go through in a year multiply that by the wieght of the lipstick then divide by "X"  after you figure out how much wears off onto napkins, folks & husbands  leaving you w/ the  % *eaten* so to speak. I never thought about consuming lipstick.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, what about kissing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Ok, what about kissing?



I guess hubbie has swallowed alot of lead too! LOL


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't wear lipstick, actually I don't wear any makeup.  They only time that stuff has been on my skin is during my short modeling "career".   :wink:


----------



## Mandy (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't wear much lipstick. Whenever I wear anything other than a totally neutral color i feel like I look like a drag queen or something. So I just stopped wearing it. I'm more a chapstick/lipgloss girl.


----------



## SouthernEssence (Oct 22, 2007)

Mandy said:
			
		

> I don't wear much lipstick. Whenever I wear anything other than a totally neutral color i feel like I look like a drag queen or something. So I just stopped wearing it. I'm more a chapstick/lipgloss girl.



Yeah me too.  I'm a chap stick junkie.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 22, 2007)

A drag queen taugt me how to apply my makeup  :shock: and I am 5'11' so I really DO look like a drag queen, but a fancy sophistocated one-LOL!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 20, 2007)

Then there's carmine- the red pigment that is made from cochineal beetles.  Harmless, supposedly- but bug lips!!!! ack!!!  Hard Candy used to make a lipstick with caffeine- I never really saw the point, but it was interesting as a selling tactic, I suppose.  But lead- definitely not good- especially since lipstick is heavily ingested.  Ugh. Another reason to make our own!
Kerry


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 27, 2007)

Another reason why I'm not wearing lipstick! I prefer simple vaseline!  (Which, I know, due to the petroleum is also not supposed to be good.. :roll: )


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 27, 2007)

Hummmmm, I don't think I have ever wore any kind of lip smack.     Only when the DW "plants" on on me!  That's another story altogether! :roll:


----------

